# تشغيل محطات المياه و محطات معالجة الصرف



## احمد محمد هشام (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمني المرجع ده يكون مفيد لكل اخواننا الكيميائين والمشغلين والمهندسين وجميع العاملين بمجال المياه والصرف الصحي


http://www.4shared.com/file/35866775/f151f6ed/Handbook_of_WasteWater__Water_Treatment_frankrspellman.html

لاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر اخي العزيز احمد لجهودك الرائعة


----------



## معتصم الوطن (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور يا غالي


----------



## hassanaki (16 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## chemist ahmed sala (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل

يا ريت لو أىكتاب عن تحاليل المياه خلال مراحل معالجتها

وتكون مشكورا


----------



## chem_ahmed (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hassanaki (3 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------



## hs_chimie (3 مارس 2010)

merci


----------



## عمر الامارات (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amrhawash (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## amrhawash (10 يونيو 2010)

لااله الا الله .... محمد رسول الله


----------



## amrhawash (10 يونيو 2010)

لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## mohndasko (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي والله بوفقك اذا ممكن نحن بحاجه لطرق المعالجه للمياه وكافة مراحلها بالتفصيل لو ممكن والله يجزيك الخير عنا


----------



## Dr ehab (14 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله كتاب رائع


----------



## هشام جيني (14 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## محمدبمب (14 يونيو 2010)

ارجو الافاده عن احدث طرمبات لرفع المياه سواء صرف او شرب


----------



## المهندس505 (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (15 يونيو 2010)

http://www.swpa.org
http://www.absgroup.com
http://www.ksb.ru/ksb/web/TH/en/segments/2__waste__water/6__0__Systems__engineering/2__waste__water__ps/turnkey/anschlussfertig__art.html 
مضخات الرفع


----------



## shaimaafadly (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## elbaron2050 (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## abbas63ali (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله خير على هذه المواضيع


----------



## ابوتريكة الليبي (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوك شغال جديد في الصرف ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ماجد العراقي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 يوليو 2012)

goooooood


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا م.أحمد


----------

